# Predictions Paris-Roubaix 2010



## MG537 (Jul 25, 2006)

So we're down to the last of the cobbled classics for 2010. The hell of the north.

1. Can anyone stop Cancellara? .....mmmmm maybe a mechanical...hope not.
2. Tom Boonen? If it wasn't for Fabian in 2010 we would be praising the greatness of Tornado Tom (E3 and Flanders).
3. Phillipe Gilbert sure looked good but can he match 1 and 2?
4. Who else can we talk about once having mentioned the above three? Devolder, Pozzato, Hushovd, Breschel?


By the way I caught Flanders on steephill.tv (in Flemish). If anyone else has better/other suggestions for watching Roubaix online, please tell us.
Cycling.tv didn't cover the Ronde, what's up with that?


----------



## mjdwyer23 (Mar 18, 2009)

I'd like to see FC win.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Cancellara for the win.

Pippo could possibly make it difficult for him though. Boonen certainly won't let it go without a fight. Watch for Hushovd and Maaskant.


----------



## RLinNH (Apr 23, 2002)

The great thing about Cycling is that if one little thing (Diet, temp the rider hates, Mech. ****s up the tire pressure by 3 psi) goes wrong, even Cancellera can lose. Personally, I'm like a 5 yr. old on Christmas Eve right now waiting for Roubaix. :crazy:


----------



## locobaylor (Mar 11, 2008)

Lance


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

Cancellara pointed out in an interview today that the last person to win Flanders and Paris-Roubaix in the same year was a Swiss, sometime in the 1920s.

So, yeah, Cancellara.


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*It will be interesting*

I tipped Cancellera for the Ronde as it was one of his stated objectives this year and his form was good.

For PR, I'm going with Boonen. Okay, Fabian left him behind on the Muur but PR is a different race. I think the parcour is a better fit for Boonen.

Flecha, he missed the break up on the Molenberg so hard to tell if he's holding his form. Gilbert surprised me and he's going well.

I don't think Pozzato will have recovered in time but you never know.

Teams, Saxo looked very strong in the Ronde as did Sky and Rabobank. Quickstep, the team's got to be one of Lefevre's weakest in some time. Lotto's Hoste is riding well and Ballan showed himself. Hincapie rode conservatively so who knows...

I'm going with Boonen to win, Cancellera to show and Flecha to place.

Dark horses for the podium, Hammond and Ballan


----------



## SilasCL (Jun 14, 2004)

jorgy said:


> Cancellara pointed out in an interview today that the last person to win Flanders and Paris-Roubaix in the same year was a Swiss, sometime in the 1920s.
> 
> So, yeah, Cancellara.


Nah, a few guys have done the double recently. I'm guessing that was the last Swiss rider to do it, but I don't know for sure.

As for predictions
1. Boonen
2. Cancellara
3. Hincapie


----------



## lalahsghost (Aug 27, 2007)

SilasCL said:


> Nah, a few guys have done the double recently. I'm guessing that was the last Swiss rider to do it, but I don't know for sure.
> 
> As for predictions
> 1. Boonen
> ...


I'll **** my shorts, and become a Hare-Krishna if Hincapie wins...


----------



## SilasCL (Jun 14, 2004)

lalahsghost said:


> I'll **** my shorts, and become a Hare-Krishna if Hincapie wins...


He won't, but I think he'll come in third. Looked solid today and he usually does better at P-R than Flanders.

Edit: Take back the last part, his results are generally similar, with one or two exceptions.


----------



## moonmoth (Nov 8, 2008)

Boonen. Roubaix is pancake-flat, perfect for him. He's shown that he's in good shape, a rider can't use a hill to get away from him, and Quickstep knows how to equip their riders for this race.


----------



## cruso414 (Feb 20, 2004)

Cancellara for sure. After the way he made Boonen look like an amateur today, only chance Boonen has is a mechanical for Cancellara. PR might be flat but we are talking about one of the best TT specialist ever. unless they turn PR into a 1k sprint Fabian is at his peak and will be hard to beat.(didn't mean to rhyme that, but sounds good anyway)


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Sparticus for the Trifecta!

Lance? Don't even get me started...

Boonen is the only threat if Fabian can hold his present form. Both have good teams, but I suspect Saxo is riding harder these days (looking for a new prime sponsor)...they will fight hard for FC to get this win as well.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

I pick......Alberto Contador.


----------



## Sylint (Jul 27, 2009)

Going to go with FC. He's in amazing form, Like LostViking said, Riis needs a new sponsor, and Saxo is pretty damned stack.

I'd love to see Hincapie take it, but very very doubtful.


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

I would say Boonen as the reigning champ has the edge. Especially coming off a second place finish in Flanders. I would love to see a tight finish between Boonen, Cancellara and Big George, just because Hincapie seems like a charity case every year and would make a heartwarming TV special if he won.


----------



## alexb618 (Aug 24, 2006)

boonen and only because the course is so different to flanders, ie completely flat


----------



## locobaylor (Mar 11, 2008)

cruso414 said:


> Cancellara for sure. After the way he made Boonen look like an amateur today, only chance Boonen has is a mechanical for Cancellara. *PR might be flat but we are talking about one of the best TT specialist ever*. unless they turn PR into a 1k sprint Fabian is at his peak and will be hard to beat.(didn't mean to rhyme that, but sounds good anyway)


I'm pretty sure that PR and a TT are polar opposites.


----------



## PhatTalc (Jul 21, 2004)

jorgy said:


> Cancellara pointed out in an interview today that the last person to win Flanders and Paris-Roubaix in the same year was a Swiss, sometime in the 1920s.
> 
> So, yeah, Cancellara.


The last person to do the Flanders Roubaix double was Tom Boonen in 2005.


----------



## PhatTalc (Jul 21, 2004)

FC attacked very early in the RvV, which forced Boonen to reply and therefore it was just those two left. The attack was on a steep hill which basically isolated Boonen from his team. It was pretty clear that those two were so strong no-one was going to chase them down. Even when the three chasers managed to get going, they lost time almost all the way to the end (for a bit they managed to make up a few secs, but after that they continually lost time). However at PR the course might not favour FC to attack from so far out, quick step can use their team to try to control him.
FC still a big favourite, but PR is different enough that Boonen or someone else might have a chance. Considering what happened at RvV, I expect PR to be an really good race, because somehow the challengers have to do something special to defeat FC, and I think they will at least try to.


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

locobaylor said:


> I'm pretty sure that P-R and a TT are polar opposites.


Far from it. TT & PR require a big engine and great handling skills. Boonen has a big engine and incredible skills, but Cancellara has a better engine I reckon and siilar skills. But Lady Luck plays a huge part in P-R as several contenders found out last year as she smiled on Boonen.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Boonen or Devolder. But the double does look to be in play this year as well.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

I'd think Cancellara is marked by now. LOL, then again, he might make an attack and the entire pelaton might just give up.


----------



## Dwaynebarry (Mar 16, 2004)

ultimobici said:


> Far from it. TT & PR require a big engine and great handling skills. Boonen has a big engine and incredible skills, but Cancellara has a better engine I reckon and siilar skills. But Lady Luck plays a huge part in P-R as several contenders found out last year as she smiled on Boonen.


Also Boonen has a much better sprint and since PR often comes down to a sprint from a small group and the lack of selective hills, Boonen for me still has to be the #1 favorite. All he has to do is stay with Cancellera which will be much easier to do over the pave than on the Muur.

Good chance for some weaker person to win it as Boonen & Cancellera mark one another. Hushvold is probably the only guy that could be given a realistic shot of coming to the line on the velodrome and not getting beat by Boonen 90+% of the time.


----------



## T-Doc (Apr 4, 2002)

A big engine can win TdFlanders because of the climbs, as shown by FC yesterday. PR will require more team tactics...even FC admits he does not want it to come down to a sprint with Boonen...he has to somehow get away from Tomke, and there are no 20% Muurs to do so in PR.


----------



## MG537 (Jul 25, 2006)

jorgy said:


> Cancellara pointed out in an interview today that the last person to win Flanders and Paris-Roubaix in the same year was a Swiss, sometime in the 1920s.
> 
> So, yeah, Cancellara.


According to wikipedia, Tom Boonen won the Ronde and Paris-Roubaix in 2005.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*my guess is Fabian*

will have a tiny mental letdown. He said the Ronde is all he wanted to win this season and he did it. Achieving that goal may take that tiny edge away from him. I worry too that both Boonen and Cancellara may have burned too much in that Ronde showdown. Hopefully they are recovered by Sunday's start. It could be a good year for a dark horse who may have saved a little once those 2 were gone. I was shocked that Ballan didn't show much at Flanders and Hincapie looked pretty good as well.
As for the double, both Boonen and Van Petegem have done it since 2000.
Boonen is shooting for tying Roger's 4 victories and also 3 in a row.Hard to pick against him but statistically a pretty tough call. Think of all the 5x Tour winners, no one has one P-R 5 times and in fact no one has won Flanders 4x.


----------



## TedH (Jan 1, 1970)

I see Fabian burying himself for Breschel after the brake shenanigans this weekend. Breschel is riding on anger; look for the Danish flag to lead out of Arenberg and into the Carrefour later on.

Personally would love to see George finally bag it, but at the very least get on the box.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*a good guess*



TedH said:


> I see Fabian burying himself for Breschel after the brake shenanigans this weekend. Breschel is riding on anger; look for the Danish flag to lead out of Arenberg and into the Carrefour later on.
> 
> Personally would love to see George finally bag it, but at the very least get on the box.


on a strong dark horse. Breschel will have to get away on a sector w/ everyone marking FC. 
I think Boonen regardless will set the tempo @ Arenburg, he always seems to.


----------



## Dwaynebarry (Mar 16, 2004)

TedH said:


> Personally would love to see George finally bag it, but at the very least get on the box.


Hincapie is one of those guys that's good enough on his best day and with some stronger guys having off days or bad luck to win Flanders or Roubaix. Just it's not very likely that absolutely everything will fall into his lap as it needs to for him to win.

Over the years there's always these guys who seem like they have a shot but not really a good one to win these races. Every once in a while one of them gets lucky (e.g. Wesemann).


----------



## Dwaynebarry (Mar 16, 2004)

atpjunkie said:


> on a strong dark horse. Breschel will have to get away on a sector w/ everyone marking FC.
> I think Boonen regardless will set the tempo @ Arenburg, he always seems to.


Steve Chainel is my darkhorse pick, although somebody needs to tell him just to follow until deep into the finale.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*George has a good a chance as*



Dwaynebarry said:


> Hincapie is one of those guys that's good enough on his best day and with some stronger guys having off days or bad luck to win Flanders or Roubaix. Just it's not very likely that absolutely everything will fall into his lap as it needs to for him to win.
> 
> Over the years there's always these guys who seem like they have a shot but not really a good one to win these races. Every once in a while one of them gets lucky (e.g. Wesemann).


he'll ever have. let's see what he does with it. I thought he had it the year his steerer broke.


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

T-Doc said:


> A big engine can win TdFlanders because of the climbs, as shown by FC yesterday. PR will require more team tactics...even FC admits he does not want it to come down to a sprint with Boonen...he has to somehow get away from Tomke, and there are no 20% Muurs to do so in PR.


Hence the engine being more important than tactics. Brute strength is no good in the Ronde if you use it at the wrong moment, however that same strength applied consistently in Roubaix can be more successful.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

atpjunkie said:


> on a strong dark horse. Breschel will have to get away on a sector w/ everyone marking FC.
> I think Boonen regardless will set the tempo @ Arenburg, he always seems to.



Boonen has to be the obvious choice but if he and Cancellara get tied up marking each other then I'd expect someone else (prolly a strong teammate like Breschel) would get way at an opportune moment.

I think Flecha will be good but I suspect his peek form is now waning. Lookout for Hoste... his form is ascendant. Barring mishap I predict Hincapie will be in the top 5... he's peeking.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

is thor racing it? i havent seen him at all this year. if not for that tight left hander last year, boonen would have had a harder time.

fabian attacked on the climb, which is a place boonen struggles. then he just nailed the coffin shut with a TT, which also stumps boonen. at PR there are no true hills to separate. if fabian gets in the clear, he can hammer away to velodrome solo, as he has done before. boonen, and quick step, cant let that happen. 

boonen will take it.
hincapie in the top ten, but not top five.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

MG537 said:


> So we're down to the last of the cobbled classics for 2010. The hell of the north.
> 
> 1. Can anyone stop Cancellara? .....mmmmm maybe a mechanical...hope not.
> 2. Tom Boonen? If it wasn't for Fabian in 2010 we would be praising the greatness of Tornado Tom (E3 and Flanders).
> ...


I will go with my dark-ish horse:
Gilbert.

Edited: Oh crap, Gilbert is not even listed as a starter.

I am rooting for Cancellara, or if not Cancellara, Hushovd, but I think Boonen will win.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

uzziefly said:


> I pick......Alberto Contador.


it feels like 2009 all over again!

hope to watch it online with you this sunday. i was busy hiding eggs and making an easter ham to join in with de ronde


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

George! ! ! ! !


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

If I could come up with a dream finish, it'd be Boonen, Cancellara, Gilbert, Hincapie, Flecha, and Hoste dropping the peloton in the Forest and riding away for glory, caked in mud and filth. An endless series of attacks and counters, mainly by Flecha and Gilbert, would cancel each other out as they approach the velodrome. There would be no mechanicals, just power and guts. Phil and Paul would wring their hands with the hopes that George can pull off a miracle. The forgone conclusion would be that Boonen will take the sprint. Then, somewhere in rural Flanders or northern France, the Gypsy's mullet will stand on end as Cancellara effortlessly motors away from the group as they enter the velodrome, soling to victory by 15 meters.


----------



## MG537 (Jul 25, 2006)

T-Doc said:


> A big engine can win TdFlanders because of the climbs, as shown by FC yesterday. PR will require more team tactics...even FC admits he does not want it to come down to a sprint with Boonen...he has to somehow get away from Tomke, and there are no 20% Muurs to do so in PR.


In 2006, the year he won PR, he just put the hammer down and accelerated past then Discovery rider, Vladimir Gusev while riding up front. I wouldn't put it past him to do something similar this year. He's also an excellent bike handler and in some of those sharp turns, he could very well create some kind of gap. That would force someone like Boonen to get off the saddle trying to catch up. A manoeuvre like that is quite difficult on the cobbles.
Anyways I just hope there's no mechanical difficulties and no crashes that would take away from a very big race.


----------



## tjjm36m3 (Mar 4, 2008)

I don't want Fabian to win. Nothing against him personally but I would freaking hate to see all those specialized ads flooded in all the cycling magazines this coming season about how their roubaix bike, being more technically advanced, wins the biggest cobblestone race of the year. They pulled that crap many times when Boonan won. As a matter of fact, I like Boonan to win to show that after switching bike brands it didn't really matter. It wasn't the bike, it was the racer.


----------



## TedH (Jan 1, 1970)

Well it could be a little slimy, but it won't be 2001-2002 weather: http://fr.weather.com/weather/10day...r&cm_cat=citypage&cm_ite=weather&cm_pla=10day

Man, it's been ages since they've had biblical weather at Roubaix.


----------



## shocktch45 (Dec 9, 2008)

Some people bring up the whole having a mechanical but look how well fc and the team handled his. I wonder how much advantage the carbon deep dish wheels give guys like fc over guys like boonen still running box section aluminum? I would love to see Gilbert or hincapie but I think it will be boonen with maybe hincapie fc or some darkhorse


----------



## SilasCL (Jun 14, 2004)

shocktch45 said:


> Some people bring up the whole having a mechanical but look how well fc and the team handled his. I wonder how much advantage the carbon deep dish wheels give guys like fc over guys like boonen still running box section aluminum? I would love to see Gilbert or hincapie but I think it will be boonen with maybe hincapie fc or some darkhorse


It was handled well, but it was relatively minor due to it happening early in the race. Get a flat in the Arenberg or later and your P-R could be over. It's happened many times.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

I am hoping to see Thor finally make a showing. 
He was so close last year.


----------



## muscleendurance (Jan 11, 2009)

PhatTalc said:


> The last person to do the Flanders Roubaix double was Tom Boonen in 2005.


the amount of blind people in this thread is amazing, 3 yes, but 3 too many 
the origional comment obviously needs some more emphasis on the part the 2 of you missed 



jorgy said:


> Cancellara pointed out in an interview today that the last person to win Flanders and Paris-Roubaix in the same year was a *>>>Swiss<<<<<*, sometime in the 1920s.
> 
> So, yeah, Cancellara.


or maybe you guys dont realise the connection?
Cancellara is Swiss..which means he is from Switzerland..a country in Europe


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

Not sure why people think Boonen can't climb, he won Flanders last time by making the selection on the climb. As for FC losing his advantage at PR? He's on incredible form, if you got the see the last 5-6k of E3, he basically did 2/3rd of the pulling and then rode away from Boonen and Flecha on flat ground. I can't see anything changing in the next week except for FC's confidence going up and Boonen's going down. I think the only thing that can take down FC is a crash or mechanical. Right now he seems like he can ride away from anyone.


----------



## muscleendurance (Jan 11, 2009)

I totally agree with that^ except the bit about a mechanical , did you see his bike change in the Ronde , the guy just oozes class, Breschel missed out on the luck that day


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

muscleendurance said:


> the amount of blind people in this thread is amazing, 3 yes, but 3 too many
> the origional comment obviously needs some more emphasis on the part the 2 of you missed
> 
> 
> ...


No I think you need the reading comprehension lesson.

If you read Jorgy's post, he commented on Cancellara saying in an interview that the last winner of the double was a Swiss in the 20's.

Perhaps he meant to say that the last time a Swiss rider did the double was in the 20's.

But as it was quoted the 3 posters who picked up on the error were right - Boonen did it in 2005.

Or maybe you need the optician?


----------



## muscleendurance (Jan 11, 2009)

Ok, I guess I heard it the way he intended for it be taken 
because one of the things the announcers said after was "the last swiss guy who won the Ronde also went on to win Roubaix that same year!"


----------



## gh1 (Jun 7, 2008)

Going with Spartacus, because he is going good and just cause he seems like a nice guy.


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

I'm rooting for Cancellara. He just won Flanders and has been having a great season and has a strong team behind him. If he doesn't have a mechanical I say Cancellara.


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

I'll bet on Rollin as a dark horse....


----------



## atimido (Jun 17, 2009)

lalahsghost said:


> I'll **** my shorts, and become a Hare-Krishna if Hincapie wins...


Ha, I'll do the same if Armstrong wins.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

I'll **** both your shorts if Contador wins...


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

muscleendurance said:


> Ok, I guess I heard it the way he intended for it be taken
> because one of the things the announcers said after was "the last swiss guy who won the Ronde also went on to win Roubaix that same year!"


Why didn't you say so rather than calling people "blind"? THAT now makes sense. Thank you.


----------



## PhatTalc (Jul 21, 2004)

muscleendurance said:


> the amount of blind people in this thread is amazing, 3 yes, but 3 too many
> the origional comment obviously needs some more emphasis on the part the 2 of you missed
> 
> 
> ...


I may be blind, but even with my Braille screen I can feel that your reading comprehension is truly appalling. Three people have correctly pointed out that the substance of the quote was wrong. The last double winner of RvV and P-R (in the same year) was not a Swiss man from 1923, it was the guy who finished second in this year's RvV. Also, I got the connection. I know my cycling history.
Also, thanks for pointing out that Switzerland is in Europe, it wasn't patronising at all.


----------



## ademitt (Jan 23, 2009)

maximum7 said:


> I'll **** both your shorts if Contador wins...



I think there's a better chance of Francesco Moser winning than Lance or Alberto.


----------



## MG537 (Jul 25, 2006)

ultimobici said:


> If you read Jorgy's post, he commented ......


Since we're all correcting each other, I do believe that Jorgy's a she...


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

I'd love to see him finally do it. Now that he isn't riding Treks maybe he has a chance.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Boonen in a 2-up sprint over FC.


----------



## ronbo613 (Jan 19, 2009)

Pick a winner with so many great riders in form and a prediction of bad weather for the race? Crap shoot.
All I know for sure is that this is going to be a heck of a race.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

It better be Thor or else!!!!!


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*if the weather is bad*

don't bet against a Belgian


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

maximum7 said:


> It better be Thor or else!!!!!


Or else what? Anyway, according to Cyclingnews - Thor's been sick lately.

As far as FC vs Boonen, with all the head games going on, I'm leaning towards FC because he seems to be be able to stay calm even under pressure. Boonen has faltered under pressure in the past. But, since it's P-R, anything can happen.


----------



## El Caballito (Oct 31, 2004)

Every year I go with BigGeorge, so this year I say, BigGeorge Hincapie... Let's go George!!!


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

What do you mean, "or else what?" 
How long of a list do you want to read?


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 8, 2008)

On the day before a big one-day race like this

1) What are the pros eating? Loading up? Eating like they usually do?

2) What are they doing to get ready - riding? Not riding? Riding on a trainer? 

Just curious.


----------



## matchmaker (Aug 15, 2009)

I have to pick Cancellara, I think that barring mechanical misfortune, PR is still much more than the RvV a race that favors the fittest and where individual qualities weigh in more than the team a rider is in. On those cobblestones it is man against man.

FC is the strongest for the moment, so I think he will find a way to take a few meters and won't be seen again before the trophy ceremony.


----------



## wheelio (Nov 29, 2006)

*Paris-Roubaix*

Spartacus is the Man


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

matchmaker said:


> I have to pick Cancellara, I think that barring mechanical misfortune, PR is still much more than the RvV a race that favors the fittest and where individual qualities weigh in more than the team a rider is in. On those cobblestones it is man against man.
> 
> FC is the strongest for the moment, so I think he will find a way to take a few meters and won't be seen again before the trophy ceremony.



I disagree. PR can be won on luck and lost without it.


----------



## matchmaker (Aug 15, 2009)

thechriswebb said:


> I disagree. PR can be won on luck and lost without it.


That was what I was saying. Luck is a big factor. But if you don't have bad luck, I don't think I know of any race that is so straightforward. If you are still on your bike by the cobble stone sectors, it is quite simple, the strongest will have a higher pace on those things than the others and the gaps there can win or lose a race. Off course, if everything stays together, than you are going to the velodrome and track abilities start to play a big role.

But if you are really strong and luck is on your side, You can leave everyone behind before.


----------



## evs (Feb 18, 2004)

*looks like some power is going to...*

be shown tomorow. I'm getting psyched. I might do a ride in the morning in honor of the race, so I'll be watching the replay tomorow night on versus at 6-8, which means I'm staying offline till then.  I'm going with my favorite....I like the way he powers through alot of different situations and his cornering is superb

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WdTHnYIAGPs

on with the show and the forest....


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 8, 2008)

Are some of you watching this live online?

1) What time?
2) What site?

I was planning on having a friend who owns a t.v. record it and mail me the DVD. I'd rather watch it live!


----------



## OnTheRivet (Sep 3, 2004)

1.Cancellara
2. Boonen
3. Sagan. Yep, Peter Sagan


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I pick Boonen. He's gonna wanna make up for Flanders.


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Eurosport*

Not exactly online but...I'm 6 hours ahead of CET so it's on from 8pm-11:15pm here. Going out drinking with a mate from my London days so will record it on the box. Watching a DVD now of the 2005 edition, just to get warmed up.....



evs said:


> be shown tomorow. I'm getting psyched. I might do a ride in the morning in honor of the race, so I'll be watching the replay tomorow night on versus at 6-8, which means I'm staying offline till then.  I'm going with my favorite....I like the way he powers through alot of different situations and his cornering is superb
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WdTHnYIAGPs
> 
> on with the show and the forest....


----------



## JetSpeed (Nov 18, 2002)

I'll cry if Big George wins and cry if he loses. But, my bet is Boonen.


----------



## evs (Feb 18, 2004)

*Online listings*

on steephill.tv






nayr497 said:


> Are some of you watching this live online?
> 
> 1) What time?
> 2) What site?
> ...


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Congrats to FC for winning three in a row!

Wonder who will win Amstel Gold?

If Sparticus lines up, the smart money has to line up with him.


----------

